# Can I use home embroidery machine to do woven label?



## Jericho (Nov 5, 2007)

If I can, which model would you guys recommend? Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

you can embroider on to a blank woven label, but an embroidery machine does not weave. 

Any embroidery machine can do this. Give us more info on what your other needs are for an embroidery machine and we can give you recommendations.


----------

